# Pulpwood mill in Va.



## VaClearing (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum but I am looking for a pulpwood mill in Va. or near by Va., I have been taking it to the dump but the fees are going up again .


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 27, 2003)

How about telling us WHERE in virginia you are?? Most mills (westvaco and weyerhaeuser, the two largest) and others require that you have professional logger certification before you can even open an account. After you get your certification you have to have a MINIMUM of 15 CEU every three years plus 6 CEUs in water quality just keep up your certification.


----------



## VaClearing (Oct 27, 2003)

We are in Manassas but do clearing in fairfax,loudoun, prince william counties. We are not loggers we just do clearing, would I still need to be cert. I am just looking for a place to get rid of all the pine we take off the lots.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 27, 2003)

YES you would still have to be certified.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 28, 2003)

DTE, down here there are almost NO small pulp mills. There are log brokers that will buy pulp and chip n saw but they turn around and sell to the larger mills and they to require it. You may be able to find a small mill or broker that will "look the other way" but in the DC area I would think that would be tuff, I don't mean to discourage you but rather prepare you as I have seen some of the people in the offices be less than professional in stating that.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh, I almost forgot. I don't know if this will apply to you or not but in Virginia if I want to go clear a lot for a building or field or what ever because I am a LOGGER and sell the logs I have to register it as a cut with the forestry department. Its not a big deal to do so but the state forester WILL come out and inspect the cut, site or what ever else it may be. If I don't register then there is a fine involved. So if I were you I would call the state forestry dept. and ask to speak with someone in inforcement and tell them what you do and ask them.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 28, 2003)

Sounds like its a real pain in the rea to abe a logger in Virgina. On private land in MI you can do whatever you want with out permits unless you are near wetlands.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 28, 2003)

Its not bad after you get everything figured out. The forestery for my area is Clay Sawyer and he's a nice guy, easy to get along with as long as you do what your supposed to.


----------



## VaClearing (Oct 28, 2003)

Ryan thanks for the info , in northern va. you dont have to contact the forestry dept. unless you are clearing more than 5 acres at a time. I guess it to the dump with pine , its such a waste though, I would haul it to the mill for free rather than fill the dump up with it.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 28, 2003)

The five acre or more requirement is intresting as on the forestry department website it doesn't make any allowences for differant areas of the state but it sounds like you have called and talked to someone so I guess thats the case for your area.


----------



## VaClearing (Oct 28, 2003)

The forestry dept. has very few people in this area if they came out to any clearing the would have to come from another area I guess it is a pain fot them to come out for less than 5 acres , we do have to fill out a form through them each time we clear though.


----------



## VaClearing (Oct 28, 2003)

Does anyone have any ideas about what to do with pine and cedar logs? It just burns me up that they end up in the landfill.Besides pulp what do people in other areas use it for? I'm open to all suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Newfie (Oct 29, 2003)

Lots of options, some easier than others.

You could try hooking up with someone or someones in the area with a portable bandsaw mill. If you contact Woodmizer, I believe they can get you in contact with area individuals.

If you have the equipment, you could chip the stuff and sell the chips or give them away to homeowners and landscraping businesses.

Are there any sawmills taking pine and cedar?


Interesting rules on land clearing. In Mass there are no restrictions (except for wetlands) or registrations or certifications if the clearing is being done for building of a structure. All other cuts over 25MBF or 50 cords have to have an approved cutting plan filed with the state.


----------



## VaClearing (Oct 29, 2003)

We do have large chippers but there is no market for the chips we have to take the chips to the dump also if not our lot would be full in 2 weeks.In this area there are only hardwood mills,I do have a guy coming out on sat. that has a port. sawmill , will see what he has to say. I have just looked into log home constrution and they make most out of white pine ,95% of what we take down so I am going to follow up on that. Thanks


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 29, 2003)

The cedar seems to be popular for mulch? Hazel sells it a premium. I asked once about them taking brush and logs but the county was trying to push too many regulations on them to do it. 
Otherwise I don't have any ideas besides recycling places like American landcycle(changed name now I think?) or maybe Ticonderoga farms was taking this stuff at one time. Expensive for small loads but seemed reasonable for trailer load size?

95% White Pines? the only ones I ever see are planted around here?


----------



## VaClearing (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Todd , yeah most of the white pine we take out has been planted , we do a lot of old home demo. , were starting a job on Compton Rd. that has 17 acres of only white pines on it , most are 24in. in dia. and up , all planted but 40 or 50 years ago.


----------



## Weatherby (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VaClearing _
> *17 acres of only white pines on it , most are 24in. in dia. and up , all planted but 40 or 50 years ago. *



I hope you arent taking that to the dump.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 31, 2003)

Va, with that type of timber you are DUMB if you trash that!!! White pine here in stuart sells for $200-$275 per thousand board feet (international scale) delivered to the mills. Asumming that your trees are straight with no multiple tops, then those trees should yield around 800-1000 board feet per tree! You would be smart to get your logger certifcation and sell the stuff.


----------



## VaClearing (Oct 31, 2003)

Looking on the map you are talking a 5 hour trip each way , it is not cost effective to transport the logs .If you add up the drivers pay $19.00 per hour ,plus atleast 4 hours overtime by the time he is loaded and unloaded,theninsurance, fuel and wear and tear on the truck , and the fact the truck wouldn't be making $70.00 per hour it makes no sence,and that is just for one load .How long do think it would take to get all those logs there ,about 3 weeks. We just pass the dump fees on to the builder anyway. No one near this area will take pine for logs.


----------



## Newfie (Oct 31, 2003)

Why use your own trucking? Around here it is not uncommon for mills to have trucks come and pick it up at the landing, from as far away as Quebec.

Getting your logger cert. wouldn't be a bad thing in any event.


----------



## VaClearing (Oct 31, 2003)

I have tried to get contract haulers ,there are just none around, I dont know about the sawmills that Ryan is talking about but around here the mills are not interested in hauling , they have alot of companys that bring the wood to them .


----------



## Weatherby (Oct 31, 2003)

Not taking pine logs? Man that sounds strange. You really need to contact your local extension forester and talk to them. That stuff is some fine sawtimber, I bet it would be worth your while.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 1, 2003)

Yeah I doubt you'd find anyone near here to do it but south of here they do alot of logging of pine near the Eastern Shore. Seen alot of trucks on the way to Willliamsburg, King George or Westmoreland areas. That's only about 1.5 hours for them, might be worth it?
They were hauling some very small pines too, looked like maybe down to 6" on the small end.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 1, 2003)

Va, I didn't mean you should haul the logs down to where I am, I don't know HOW you came to that conclusion. What I meant was that the logs have value and the prices I told you were to the mills I deliver to. That was to give you SOME idea what they might be worth. Mill prices vary GREATLY!!!! One mill down here pays $150mbf another one pays $200mbf and the other one currantly buying white pine pays anywhere from $50-$275mbf according to grade. The others pay a flat fee for everything down to 8''dib. You should be able to find someone up there who buys white pine.


----------



## BlackSmith (Nov 9, 2003)

Va, contact John or Scott Lowe, Lowe Products, Shepherdstown WV. They have a mulch plant here and have trucks running to the "City" daily. Shame to see that kinda timber go to mulch but better than the dump. Scott also has a few tub grinders for sale.


----------



## coffeecraver (Dec 26, 2003)

Virginia Forestry
To notify by phone: 1-800-939-LOGS (1-800-939-5647)


----------

